# 24 pounds by 24 weeks with twins



## Dark_Star

I'm just wondering how many twin mommies followed the recommendation of gaining 24 lbs by 24 weeks? I would love to know if you did or did not gain that much weight, and what week you delivered at.

From what I have read it is supposed to help prevent preterm labor, but it seems like a ton of weight to gain by that stage. Thanks for your help!


----------



## klabro

Following as well as I was reading the same basic guideline today and wondering how I am going to put on that much weight by then. I feel like I am constantly eating and the number on the scale just isn't budging much despite my very fast growing belly.


----------



## Dark_Star

Me too! I feel like I'm eating twice as much but not gaining a lot yet. I wish I could have this kind of metabolism when not pregnant!


----------



## Twinmum87

I wasn't even close to that! Never heard of that either. Doctors, mw's etc never had a problem with my weight gain. I was very slim when I got pregnant. I was weighed at booking in appointment and new GP surgery and turns out I was 3+5 at that point. At 15 weeks i had gained 2lb, at 28 weeks I had gained a total of 9lb and after i reached 30 weeks it just all piled on. Went nowhere but bump and boobs thou. By the time i delievered at 34+1 weeks I had gained a total of 2st 11lb.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I followed that guideline because I too did not want to go into preterm labor. I was very close to 24 pounds but not exactly. I gained 45 pounds and gave birth at 37 weeks and 1 day!

I am convinced that two things I did allowed me to go full term: gaining that much weight and limiting my physical activity considerably. I mean that I did go for short walks until I was too big to do so (about 7.5 months). 

I also drank a ton of water! This is very important! I got braxton hicks contractions quite frequently but when I drank a ton of water they reduced in frequency. 

I believe in the guidelines and they worked for me!

Feel free to read my pregnancy journal below of my journey,
Good luck - I wish you the best!


----------



## YikesBaby

I plan to follow those guidelines closely! We still have lots of time *Darkstar*. :) I just went out and bought $200 in groceries... I am determined to eat healthy and eat often. :)


----------



## SucreK

Ditto BabyHopes. That weight gain is really important--twins generally come early, and the bigger they are, the better. If you follow Dr. Luke's recommendations in her book, you'll be golden. I ate a lot of greek yogurt, Ensures, lean protein, etc. I gained 50 lbs by 33 weeks, and lost it all about 6 months after the girls were born. As Dr. Luke explains, weight put on by eating protein falls off much more easily than fatty, carby weight (if that makes any sense!). 

You can do this!


----------



## lanet

I followed it, I'm slim and only 5'3" but gained the weight easily. I delivered at 35 and 3 each baby weighed exactly 6lbs 8oz. I gained 60 lbs total, they are 4 weeks old and I've lost 45.


----------



## mowat

My doctors never mentioned weight gain early on at all. I asked a couple of times because I just wasn't hungry and wasn't gaining, but my doctor said my body would take what it needed. I'm about 35 weeks now and I think I've gained about 25-30 pounds. The doctor made me stop working at about 32 weeks and I've managed to gain more since then. I managed to stay quite active until about 30 weeks, but I've slowed down considerably lately. Still manage to walk the dogs daily.


----------



## messica

I tried desperately because of what I'd read in the most recommended twin pregnancy book! Didn't come anywhere close, actually lost weight into week 20. Finally started gaining, and plateaued when I was diagnosed with severe GD and had to cut out pretty much all carbs even with insulin. In the end, total I'd gained just 20lbs despite my best efforts (started at 140). I delivered at 34.5, my incredibly healthy boys weighed 5lbs1oz and 5lbs12oz.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I gained 70lbs! I delivered by elective c-section due to beech babies at 37+3 weeks. I was so hungry right through to third tri, couldn't fill me up. Going to take me a while to lose the excess lb's!


----------



## DoubleTFun

I had never of that, although since I am already over weight for my height I am hoping to not gain too much. I'm just trying to eat healthy, when I do have an appetite. I am 12 w 6 d based on twins sizes. I lost weight around week 7-9 due to nausea, and now I am on Diclegis and can finally eat. I am still 2 pounds below my weigh in at my January Dr appt for a routine papsmear. I was down 10 lbs from that weight at week 9.


----------



## Dark_Star

Based on the twins, triplets and multiples book, even overweight women need to gain the same amount of weight to give their babies the best chance. If you lose weight, those pounds are added on to the 24.


----------



## DoubleTFun

Dark_Star said:


> Based on the twins, triplets and multiples book, even overweight women need to gain the same amount of weight to give their babies the best chance. If you lose weight, those pounds are added on to the 24.

okay, thanks for the info! I guess I've gained 8 in my almost 13 weeks.


----------



## Dark_Star

This is a really great book to read specifically on multiple pregnancy. 15 bucks well spent!

https://www.amazon.com/Youre-Expecting-Twins-Triplets-Quads/dp/0061803073


----------



## bicyclegoddes

I read that book and a bunch of others. 

I had trouble and lost about 5 lbs in the first trimester (very nauseous and just couldn't gain weight.)

In the last month, I've gained about 10 lbs and have a little bump that just sort of jumped out in the last 2 wks. I feel pretty good and met w a dietician also. I have a very healthy diet and she also said that it was ok to eat things like pastries etc (since I have generally been more careful about that). 

As well I am/was a vegetarian, but added fish since pregnancy to help with protein and the babies health. 

We'll see how it goes. 

I have had no appetite for the whole pregnancy though. I just eat anyway.

I figure if I keep this up I'll have gained 40 lbs by the end or more.


----------



## RubyRedLips

I wouldn't stress yourself out too much about the scale. Every (twin) pregnancy is different and 24 lbs in 24 weeks is simply not possible for everyone. My constant "morning" sickness never left until almost 22 weeks and to be honest, at 34 weeks I'm still struggling with nausea most days, along with a newer and even less fun ailment: severe acid reflux/heartburn. Eating has been a nightmare for me throughout this pregnancy, but I'm religious about my prenatal and folic acid, I reach for protein and dairy whenever possible and I drink about half my body weight in water everyday. My bump is huge and babies are healthy and measuring a little ahead for 34 weeks. Both my doctor and nutritionist are pleased, even though my weight gain has been very minimal. I actually even had to buy smaller maternity pants than the ones I started out with because my body has shrunk/changed so much.

Books are helpful, but just do the best you can and lean on your health care professionals for help and advice. Honestly, the weight gain recommendation in that book scared the beejesus out of me because I knew I wasn't on track for anywhere close to that target. But here I am now at 34 weeks with 2 healthy and rapidly growing babes with no sign of problems or an earlier-than-expected arrival. The finish line is finally in sight: just 4 more weeks of vomiting or painfully regurgitating everything I eat and then we'll get to meet our sweet babies. :)

Good luck to all you twin-Mamas-to-be!!!


----------



## DoubleTFun

I was losing weight..(which wasn't so horrible since I am already over weight) my Dr prescribed Diclegis a new medicine for morning sickness. It has been a life saver for me. I am still below my starting weight, but I've almost gained back the 10 lbs I lost within a week. Good luck as you are nearing the end!


----------



## 40isnotold

For the first about 20 weeks, I was gaining around 1 lb a week but started gaining a little more per week after. Now, at 34 weeks, I'm up 45 lbs. I'm 5'10" and was 150 lbs to start. I'm all tummy - I haven't gained anything anywhere else. My twins are measuring two weeks ahead of schedule and both have a lot of fluid around them.


----------



## hivechild

I've only gained about 4 lbs and am almost 22 weeks. The babies are a healthy weight and size for gestational age. I'm eating well and drinking lots of water. I'm not stressing over my weight as long as the babies remain on track.


----------



## mowat

I just delivered my twins and one was 7lbs 10 oz and the other 7lbs 7oz. I think I gained 25 pounds total. A week after delivery I've lost most of it already---although my belly looks like I'm still pregnant! Do not stress about the weight gain.


----------



## Dark_Star

Oh my goodness, that's 15lbs of baby in your belly! Wow!

Congratulations on your healthy babies.


----------



## 1stPregTwins

I'm right there with you! I'm only 10 weeks and 4 days but I've lost 5 pounds from my preconception weight.. But I'm eating like a horse!! I'm eating lots of protein, and lots of fresh fruits and veggies.. I really want to get as close as I can to gaining the 24lbs by 24 weeks, it seems a lot harder than it should be lol... In the last 2 weeks I've gained about 1.2 pounds per week, so maybe I'll make it up. I'm guessing all we can do is eat as much as our bodies will allow it to and eat as healthy as we can... I just want to make sure that my baby has the best possible chance of being as healthy as they can be!


----------



## YikesBaby

I am having the opposite problem... I feel like I gain weight by looking at food right now! I am 17 weeks and have gained 17 lbs!! :) I think some of it has to do with the fact that I am spending most of my day sitting in front of a computer. :(


----------

